# Best cheap PA CABINET and AMP



## jacksonwarriormg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wath is the best when your starting in a band and you need cheap stuff for the singer because we got all our rig but the singer need to sing in something
Wath worth it when your starting ohhh and it only for the singer no drum micking


Thank you for repl


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok you have a drummer...

What wattage amps are the guitarist and bass player using?

What STYLE is it


----------



## D0nny2600 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wharfdale are making great pa's for little cash at the moment. The price is going to soar though when people realize the quality. Peavey hisys is quite good too.


----------



## armanikane (Jan 18, 2011)

B-52 Matrix systems are a pretty good bang for the buck... not sure if that's in the budget you're working with though... B-52 Matrix-200 200W 3-Piece Active PA system and more Live Sound Packages at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## Inazone (Jan 25, 2011)

Define "cheap" first, and then we can be more helpful. Also, how much space do you have? Are you putting this in a one-car garage, a basement, or a proper rehearsal space? I mean, if this is absolutely for vocals only, you could just as well start with a single powered floor wedge, as you'll ALWAYS be able to find a use for it. Not much point in getting a bottom-dollar 100W PA and cheap speakers when they aren't really much use for the entire band anyway.


----------



## MABGuitar (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll answer for him.

We practice in a basement, we have 2 guitarists and both use 120 watts amp, I'm not sure about the bassist since he doesn't actually have an amp of his own so he just uses the one that is there but it's around the same wattage as well. We mostly play metal, stuff like dream theater, Iron Maiden, Metallica(just to give you an idea) plus our originals wich are usually as heavy.

I can't really tell you how much we want to pay as we don't have a fix budget right now. We just want something that does the job.

We're curently using a 15 watts amp for the singer wich, you might've guess, doesn't do the job very well. 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

Edit: Do you guys think this would do the job? http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Kustom-KPC10MP-10-Powered-Monitor-Speaker?sku=485591

I don't know much at all about monitors and pa systems and stuff like that. You don't need anything else but a mic and a mixer with that since it's a powered monitor speaker, right?


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 6, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> I'll answer for him.
> 
> We practice in a basement, we have 2 guitarists and both use 120 watts amp, I'm not sure about the bassist since he doesn't actually have an amp of his own so he just uses the one that is there but it's around the same wattage as well. We mostly play metal, stuff like dream theater, Iron Maiden, Metallica(just to give you an idea) plus our originals wich are usually as heavy.
> 
> ...



Mic - Senheisser e835 or Shure SM58 which will both go forever and ever...

Cable - any cheap cable

Mixer - Buy Behringer Xenyx 502 Mixer | Unpowered Mixers | Musician's Friend



Now for Speakers/Amp... you'll want something in the order of 400 Watts for that much ampage + drums if you want to hear the vocals clearly.

Any Power amp with speakers that will take that amount of power will work


----------

